# INCHEON - 2014 Asian Games / XVII Asiad



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

The 2014 Asian Games, officially known as the XVII Asiad, is the largest sporting event in Asia governed by Olympic Council of Asia (OCA). It is scheduled to be take place in Incheon, South Korea from September 19–October 4, 2014. The events of the Games will be finalised on November 13, 2010, during the OCA general assembly in Guangzhou, China, as organisers hoping to stage 38 sports throughout the 16 days of the competition.

Incheon was awarded the right on April 17, 2007, defeated Delhi, India to host the Games. Incheon is the third city in South Korea after Seoul (1986) and Busan (2002) to host the Asian Games.


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Incheon , 2014 Asian Games Stadium , 70,000 seats , 2013*

This Stadium accommodates 70,000 seats and may be expandable to 80,000 seats considering big events such as Olympic Games and World Cup.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

they release a new logo..i like it,better the london..


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any news on the other venues? I like the main stadium design, by the way.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

cost ?


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice!

Better than some olympic stadiums.

Would look nicer if the roof covered all the seats.


----------



## saurdemol (May 21, 2007)

Muy lindo estadio!!!


----------



## nicky31189 (May 30, 2010)

It so great ..... wonderful


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Incheon Asian Games Stadium*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Incheon Asian Games Stadium*











Visit http://cafe.daum.net/stade

There are lots of stadium pictures all over the World.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Sub Stadiums of 2014 Asian Games*

Munhak Stadium (52k)




















Sungui Arena (21k)


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Main Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

wow....first image of the stadium..!thanks..we want more news,photo and updates about this event!


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

^^Thank you repin for the update :cheers:

we want more in the upcoming months


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

can they make it before the games?


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

i guess yes, still 2 years to go

its going to be Nov or Dec 2014


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

love-qatar said:


> its going to be Nov or Dec 2014


19 September - 4 October 2014.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*Incheon Host Broadcasting Management Launched
*2013-05-30








The official host broadcaster for the 2014 Incheon Asian Games is now launched.

Incheon Host Broadcasting Management (IHB) held a launching ceremony in Yoido, Seoul, on May 28, 2013. In attendance at the ceremony were Mr. Gil Hwan-yeong, the president of Korea Broadcasting System (KBS); Mr. Kim Jong-guk, the president of Munhwa Broadcasting Corporation (MBC); Mr. Kim Young-soo, the president and Mr. Kwon Kyung Sang, the Secretary General of the 2014 Incheon Asian Games Organizing Committee.

IHB is a joint venture between KBS and MBC, and it will serve as the host broadcaster of the 2014 Incheon Asian Games. KBS and MBC were also the host broadcasters for the 1986 Seoul Asian Games, 1988 Seoul Summer Olympics, 2002 Busan Asian Games, and 2011 Daegu World Championships in Athletics. With their experiences in these major international sporting events, the company is expected to provide the most sophisticated broadcasting services in Asian Games history.

In addition to KBS and MBC, 10 other Korean broadcasters and overseas broadcasters such as CCTV and HBS will participate in the international signal production of IHB. 50 outside broadcast vans and 520 cameras will be used to produce 70 broadcasting feeds in 36 sports competitions and events, including the Opening and Closing Ceremonies.

Incheon2014


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

From 29 June to 6 July the 2013 Asian Indoor and Martial Arts Games was held in Incheon









Opening Ceremony





Torch Relay Highlights


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

Some new photos - Incheon Asiad Main Stadium - August 2013 here:
http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogType...989026&categoryId=652366&regdt=20130828071007


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

What a waste of money. They already have Munhak Stadium.


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Why waste money to build a new stadium when you can renovate the old Olympic stadium. It would save them a lot of money. Is the Olympic stadium even still standing today?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

GTR66 said:


> Why waste money to build a new stadium when you can renovate the old Olympic stadium. It would save them a lot of money. Is the Olympic stadium even still standing today?


What Olympic Stadium you are talking about?


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Incheon Asian Games Main Stadium, which have Olympic-esque design feature.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Actually, he's talking about the existing Munhak Stadium, which was built for the 2002 FIFA WC.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*This is Munhak Stadium (50k)*


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

When does this start I might be seeing this if I come back from China during the summer if it is.


----------



## GTR66 (Aug 3, 2010)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> What Olympic Stadium you are talking about?


From the 1980 olympics when Seoul hosted them.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

GTR66 said:


> From the 1980 olympics when Seoul hosted them.


Correct me if I'm wrong but the Asian games are in Incheon, not in Seoul. And Munhak Stadium has an athletics track so it would be perfectly usable. 
Do you guys have too much money in Korea?
Not offending, just a question.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Do you guys have too much money in Korea?
> Not offending, just a question.


What a lame question?? Off course they do. South Korea is a developed economy and a rich country as well.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Munhak Park Tae-Whan Swimming Pool , 3,006 seats , 2013.10.14 opened*


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

adeaide said:


>


Nice. I like that. A lot better than Beijing's Water Cube or that uninspired Hadid design for London...which looks like an airport terminal.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Namdong Arena (Athletics) , 8,874 seats , 2013.11.09*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon Asiad Stadium , 62,818 seats , 2014.05.07*


----------



## SamratAshok232 (Apr 25, 2014)

*2016 Summer Olympics city*

This would be the plan B city for 2016 Olympics if Rio fails by end of this year.


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

SamratAshok232 said:


> This would be the plan B city for 2016 Olympics if Rio fails by end of this year.


any proof for your claims? Doubtful since 2018 Olympics will also be in SKorea.

but yeah why not. Incheon/S.Korea is a progressive nation it can simply pour more money


----------



## SamratAshok232 (Apr 25, 2014)

chestersim said:


> any proof for your claims? Doubtful since 2018 Olympics will also be in SKorea.
> 
> but yeah why not. Incheon/S.Korea is a progressive nation it can simply pour more money


Well, this is just a thought I had.
Logistics and organization wise the Asain games city during the period is almost 70% fit for the SOG.
Only big size indoor stadia with 10000 + capcity would be required.
Seould with its indoor halls and some temporary ones can take care of this.

Just compare the the Incheon main stadium has 60000 capacity now but the design can help increase it temporarily to 80000 with stands on the longitudinal side of the stadium as done in Sydney.

Similarly, the village and other facilities are all good enough to handle the SOG pressure.


----------



## Ionut_Lupu (Feb 1, 2012)

SamratAshok232 said:


> This would be the plan B city for 2016 Olympics if Rio fails by end of this year.


The Olympics are not just about the stadium and arenas infrastructure. You need also the Olympic village, lots of hotels and other bigger facilities than those needed for the Asian Games.
And your statement is bad intended.


----------



## SamratAshok232 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ionut_Lupu said:


> The Olympics are not just about the stadium and arenas infrastructure. You need also the Olympic village, lots of hotels and other bigger facilities than those needed for the Asian Games.
> And your statement is bad intended.


Agreed
this is not a comprehenssive bid document just a reply to one of the forumers post.
The Asiad village 9650rooms for athletes is a good enough starting point for the needs of SOG with 13000 atheltes
Incheon has 15,000+ 3+ star hotel rooms.
with neighbouring Seoul hotels the hotel rooms can also be addressed.

Again this post was just a positive pat on any Asian games host city not a comprehenssive bid document.
With the kind of problems Rio 2016 is having, I think Asian games cities (2yrs before Olympics) are good backup plans for the SOG at least in the case of Incheon.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon , Seonhak Hockey Stadium , 8,200 , 2014*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Asiad Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ganghwa Asiad BMX Track*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*100 Days to go ..!!*


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

That's long , it will be time when every student heading back to school . why don't they do it in July or August ?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

*93 days left!*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seonhak Hockey Field*


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

chestersim said:


> any proof for your claims? Doubtful since 2018 Olympics will also be in SKorea.
> 
> but yeah why not. Incheon/S.Korea is a progressive nation it can simply pour more money


woaa you mean winter olympics..? :banana::banana:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

Competition Schedule:
http://incheon2014ag.org/news/notice/standard/view?menuId=1&bbsId=4682&cnId=7901

Team Sports Competition Schedule:
http://incheon2014ag.org/news/notice/standard/view?menuId=1&bbsId=4682&cnId=7864


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*The IAGOC unveils their plan for opening and closing ceremonies of 2014 AG.
*Writer Anna You Date 2014-08-29

The Incheon Asian Games Organizing Committee (IAGOC) had a press conference at the National Museum of Modern Art in Seoul on August 27 and announced their plan for the opening and closing ceremonies of the 17th Asian Games.

Master of Korean films Lim Kwon-Taek is in charge of general production of the ceremonies and famous storyteller Jang Jin, who is also a playwriter, actor and film director, will take a role of artistic director. Executive producer Lim Kwon-Taek and artistic director Jang Jin made a presentation about the directing message and main ideas, participating specialists, and performing artists and “Hallyu” stars.

Executive producer Lim remarked, “all the staff for this event is comprised of the best directing team and the best cast. Everyone is working hard to make the opening and closing ceremonies of the Incheon Asian Games, which begins in twenty days, festivals that build harmony and considerations for others.”and hoped that everyone pays close attention and will be able to participate in such a meaningful event.

Artistic director Jang explained, “unlike the previous Asian Games and Olympics that focused on flaunting their national power, such as 2010 Guangzhou Asian Games, 2012 London Olympics, and 2014 Sochi Winter Olympics, the opening and closing ceremonies of the 2014 Incheon Asian Games won’t simply show off a scale but try to deliver a clear message, “4.5 billion Asians’ dream, Asia as one.” He expressed his conviction that the ceremonies will rouse all participants’ empathy with story-telling performances and unique choreography in harmony with Korean styled ideas and creativity.

Jang announced detailed programs and artists for the ceremonies. The opening ceremony will start at 6pm at the Incheon Asiad Main Stadium and it will be composed of welcoming events, which will begin with poet Go Eun’s recitation of “Asiad Song” along with soprano Jo Su-Mi and Incheon Metropolitan Citizens Choir’s song, opening performances, cultural performances, torch lighting, and congratulatory performances. The main part of the opening performance will develop a story composed of four acts, from “Asia long time ago,” “Asia meeting through the sea,” “Asia as family and friends,” and to “Asia as one and future joining with today,” and Hallyu stars Chang Dong-Geon and Kim Soo-Hyun will lead the stories. Chang, a prominent Korean actor, will narrate the first story and Kim, also a famous actor, will appear through a video during the second stage.

During the cultural performances of the opening ceremony, five musical stars, such as Ok Joo-Hyun and Michael Lee, will sing and classic artists, like violist Richard Yong-Jae O’Neil and cellist Song Young-Hoon, will follow with their beautiful playing. As part of the cultural performances, Korean traditional classic artist AhnSook-Seon’s “Pansori” will deliver a unique harmony of Korean traditional and classic music. Many K-Pop stars, such as JYJ, EXO, CNBlue, SISTAR, and PSY, will light up the ceremonies, and there are high expectations for Chinese pianist Lang Lang’s collaboration performance with K-Pop stars. In particular, JYJ, the PR ambassadors of the Incheon Asian Games, will sing “Only One”, the theme song of the Incheon Asian Games, as the torch is lit and the congratulatory performances of the opening ceremony will come to a great finale with PSY and other popular stars.

During the presentation of the opening and closing ceremonies, the outfits of sign holders received much attention for their uniqueness as well as their beauty. They are designed with the national flowers of 45 participating countries based on “Hanbok,” Korean traditional dress Both the sign holders’ dresses and pickets that they are holding are made of “Hanji,” Korean traditional paper.

Incheon 2014


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

adeaide said:


>


They added temporary stands ? How many ?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

YES INOCEON!


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

I'm sure its going to be great organization


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

I was wishing that the torch take a bigger round


----------



## yarim12 (Apr 23, 2013)

an athletes' village


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

:banana: welcome to incheon!!


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Was nice opening ceremony 




















Now let the games begin


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Opening Ceremony*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this Event finished ? Who ( what Country )came out on top ? Was it good , well organized , memorable , fun or bad what so ever ? It's strange that no one bother to update the wrap up after all that bidding and preparation .


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cosaonoivay said:


> Is this Event finished ? Who ( what Country )came out on top ? Was it good , well organized , memorable , fun or bad what so ever ? It's strange that no one bother to update the wrap up after all that bidding and preparation .


1st place - china

2nd place korea

3rd place japan..

it was totally failed.. 

incheon city must repay over 16bilion$


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cosaonoivay said:


> Is this Event finished ? Who ( what Country )came out on top ? Was it good , well organized , memorable , fun or bad what so ever ? It's strange that no one bother to update the wrap up after all that bidding and preparation .


many thread about asian games in asian forums and skybar international


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

Azrain98 said:


> many thread about asian games in asian forums and skybar international


Thank you , but I though it would also be appropriate to have the conclusion after all that time we have been watching the preparation progress on this thread, and since they shown us the opening ceremony of this 17 th Asiad games , it wouldn't hurt to go through till the end ...!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Swimming Pool*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon Asiad Stadium*


----------

